# Bulking diet any advice (fat belly)



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi all i would like to post up my diet to see if there are any good changes can be made to it, i know there could be some,The other problem i have is that my stomach is very bloated all the time and looks like im preg or a fat beer belly,will this reduce later on?

Any good advice on adjustements on my diet would be great

8:00 breakfast

100g pure oats

300ml skimmed milk

300ml smimmed mik

30g whey protien

11:00 snack

2x weetabix with skimmed milk

100g tuna in brine

1:00 dinner

100g chicken breast

300ml skimmed milk

100g pure oats

1x banana

5:00 tea (pre workout)

200g jacket patatoe with oilve oil

100g tuna

30 whey protien

300ml skimmed molk

8:00 snack (post workout)

100g pure oats

300ml skimmed milk

30g whey protien

300ml skimmed milk

1x banana

11:00 snack

2x weetabix with skimmed milk or toast and a cup of tea

Any help and advice would be great what do you think?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Seems like a heck of a lot of milk in there. Lots of simple sugars in it, maybe add another scoop of whey and mix with water instead of all the milk.

Also there isn't any vegetables in your diet mate


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Seems like a heck of a lot of milk in there. Lots of simple sugars in it, maybe add another scoop of whey and mix with water instead of all the milk.
> 
> Also there isn't any vegetables in your diet mate


Hi cheers for your reply i know there alot of milk im a really fussy eater and such things like oats i can only eat with milk, vegetables are low i do eat some but nothing to write about i also take multi vit each day. cheers


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Any other pointers are welcome please and cheers


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you don't eat for 4 hours between 1 and 5 o'clock? I would get a meal in there some were mate

Scoop of protien an some nuts maybe?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

only have milk with oats then have water with ure shakes. with the oats have half water and half milk.

replace the 11 o clock snack with 2 slices of wholemeal bread and tuna.

swap the oats outs of the 1 o clock meal with rice or jacket potatoe.

swap the 11pm weetabix for 50g oats and 50g natty peanut butter and add some whey


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a bit of a gut from a few years of drinking too much lager. However I'm doing ab work and I can see some toning. I am currently "bulking" too so I haven't lost much weight from the gut. I personally am going to bulk until I get to the size I want & then will do a cut to get rid of the cut. Think you may be best off trying this when trying to bulk aswell!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would try to add more fish, chicken, beef, pasta, rice in there.

Also do you have a pre and post workout shake?


----------

